# Ice Countdown



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Spotted skim on North Reservoir (PLX) Sunday morning 12/8., that means water temps continue to drop & it won't take much to freeze our lakes., 1 cold front for 3-5 days and we'll be testing our ice gear again on the hard stuff.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

icebucketjohn said:


> Spotted skim on North Reservoir (PLX) Sunday morning 12/8., that means water temps continue to drop & it won't take much to freeze our lakes., 1 cold front for 3-5 days and we'll be testing our ice gear again on the hard stuff.


Spots of skim ice on Atwood Saturday when we had boat out


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I noticed a couple farm ponds in Suffield yesterday
iced over.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Geauga co lakes and ponds all skimmed up


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I see an opportunity if we could get the lows in the single digits Tuesday and Wednesday and at least the low teens on Thursday. We might just get a shot in a couple spots by Friday. Those of us who know those areas know where I’m taking about . Keep the faith fellas don’t let some wannabe ROOKIE with ZERO credibility tell you otherwise.  Sweet December ice shall be ours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I’m blowing right through your Skim ice on my boat bobber! Season won’t start till Jan 8th area. I might head up north to a special spot with crappie and gills if your wife will let you go. your move


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> I’m blowing right through your Skim ice on my boat bobber! Season won’t start till Jan 8th area. I might head up north to a special spot with crappie and gills if your wife will let you go. your move


That’s a tough decision stay here and fish 2” of ice or go up north and fish 8. Might need to do some kissing up with the wife I’ve been marathon hunting the past month. Shes trying to tie me down with her apron strings!

You know if I didn’t have all these kids I’d have to pay for in the divorce I’d just run off to the north land and take my chances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Ice bucket John u will wait for a few of the outlaw bandits first to see if the ice is safe for u!!!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anyone ever go up to Michigan for ice fishing? My buddy from work is from MI and is always talking about how great the winter fishing is up there. Id be down for a trip if anyone else is in?!?!?


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Does anyone ever go up to Michigan for ice fishing? My buddy from work is from MI and is always talking about how great the winter fishing is up there. Id be down for a trip if anyone else is in?!?!?


Been up to Saginaw Bay when Erie didn’t get good ice.


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

fishless said:


> Spots of skim ice on Atwood Saturday when we had boat out[/QUOTE
> Does Atwood get fishablle ice? Fished a few times in the summer and did well on Saugeye and Crappie. Would love to ice fish it


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> Screw that state


I love Michigan for fishing and football. I hope harbaugh never leaves.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Fish2Win said:


> I love Michigan for fishing and football. I hope harbaugh never leaves.


the fishing stinks but Ann Arbor is a nicer town than cpuke


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Next weekend shawn Michigan


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Roadtrip ladies!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Remember Michigan free fishing days 2/15 & 2/16 2020!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

On today in Geauga County 3.25 inches. Really shallow protected pond.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn! Any luck? Drove over ladue a hr ago and she's locked up can't wait to stick my rod in some holes hehe!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am 7 miles north of ladue. only one bite


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Might be Chardon/ Newberry area., that's North for sure


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Newbury area
Got about 20 or so. This pond has small fish in it but felt good to be out.


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

locked up as far as the eye can see


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

fishingful said:


> Newbury area
> Got about 20 or so. This pond has small fish in it but felt good to be out.
> View attachment 333619


Get off my pond bro!!! I didn't know there was enough hard stuff in my neighborhood! I might have to come find you


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

set-the-drag said:


> Get off my pond bro!!! I didn't know there was enough hard stuff in my neighborhood! I might have to come find you


Haha you would have to park in my driveway and sit 30 yards from my house lol


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I drove down munn by that big house before bell hoping that was your place haha that pond would be duck hunters heaven


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I give you props all the ponds look sketchy as hell! I'm not in the butt pucker mood and my luck would go through


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

'TEASER TEMPS' this week's weather forecast from Holly Strano on Cleveland Channel 3 WKYC.
Temps & cold conditions not great, but not lousy either. Hard water is coming at a snail's pace.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll put some of the ice gear in the truck... (especially the safety equipment: Spud Bar, Rope, Cleats, & Hand Spikes). 

It's SLOWLY forming, but still extremely thin out there.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nimmy at C-1 Weds 12/18 4:20 PM

WIDE OPEN


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am in Cancun now 78 today lol

Back soon for ice with a sun burn.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

fishingful said:


> I am in Cancun now 78 today lol
> 
> Back soon for ice with a sun burn.


I wish we could trade places right now Cancun is one of my faves! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

As much as I'm itching to get out, I'm gonna give it another day & overnite for a lil more ice formation. Pondering on giving PLX/ OSP or Moggy a try on Friday. If I do an ice check, I'll post pics & a report later today.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

fishingful said:


> I am in Cancun now 78 today lol
> 
> Back soon for ice with a sun burn.


How is the ice holding up in your drink?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Go figure next week will be back in the upper 40's .


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

OSP is questionable. North Rez is a No Go. 3 shanty's at Nimmy Campground Bay. Spoke with one of the guys... 2-3". Shoreline ice is extremely sketchy. Not sure how those guys are gonna get off.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice to meet you John. We started at Old State Park. The edges were far better than nimi. the ice was a sketchy 2-3. With the low water levels in Portage Lakes we only got out to about three feet of water. Decided to head to Campground Bay and try our luck there. The edges of Campground Bay are complete junk. on the way off all three of us would have had wet feet if we didn't have tall boots. Tomorrow should get better but a plank would be a good idea. We're heading to moggy to try our luck there. As for the fishing it's normal Campground Bay. A couple nice gills and a bunch of dinks. The ice varied from 2 to 3. Definitely some bad spots out there. Trust your spud,































































































it will show you the way. Lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice to meet you too Lureluzer. Surprised you guys got off the ice without going swimming. Thoght for sure it was drunk time. 

May give it a try there tomorrow. Will see what the night temps drop down to.


----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)

Drove by ledge and saw a crowd some on the water some on the docks, so I went down the road to judges and a lot of snow and rough ice. I got out a little bit and my spud was going right through, hopefully I can try a few places tomorrow we’ll see. Good luck everyone and stay safe!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

lureluzer said:


> Nice to meet you John. We started at Old State Park. The edges were far better than nimi. the ice was a sketchy 2-3. With the low water levels in Portage Lakes we only got out to about three feet of water. Decided to head to Campground Bay and try our luck there. The edges of Campground Bay are complete junk. on the way off all three of us would have had wet feet if we didn't have tall boots. Tomorrow should get better but a plank would be a good idea. We're heading to moggy to try our luck there. As for the fishing it's normal Campground Bay. A couple nice gills and a bunch of dinks. The ice varied from 2 to 3. Definitely some bad spots out there. Trust your spud,
> View attachment 334261
> View attachment 334263
> View attachment 334265
> ...



Nicely done! Thank you for the report and pictures! Good to see others were able to enjoy the hardwater today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

lureluzer said:


> Nice to meet you John. We started at Old State Park. The edges were far better than nimi. the ice was a sketchy 2-3. With the low water levels in Portage Lakes we only got out to about three feet of water. Decided to head to Campground Bay and try our luck there. The edges of Campground Bay are complete junk. on the way off all three of us would have had wet feet if we didn't have tall boots. Tomorrow should get better but a plank would be a good idea. We're heading to moggy to try our luck there. As for the fishing it's normal Campground Bay. A couple nice gills and a bunch of dinks. The ice varied from 2 to 3. Definitely some bad spots out there. Trust your spud,
> View attachment 334261
> View attachment 334263
> View attachment 334265
> ...


I saw y’all headed out. Checked there first and then went to osp myself. Only went out about 20 feet. Wasn’t planning on fishing plus was by myself so I wasn’t gonna push it. I wondered why whoever it was stopped where they did!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

man, that had to be some skinny ice   you're a braver man than I am Gunga Lureluzer


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Eyes on te ice said:


> How is the ice holding up in your drink?


Its great!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Got a few "Honey-Do's" & errands to run. If I decide to drill holes, most likely I'll hit Nimmy/Campground Bay


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Drove around PLX & checked the ice at North, OSP & Nimmy. All shoreline ice is crap. 1 SPUD & I was thru. 

NOBODY ON THE ICE.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Headed to deer creek for a peak


----------



## Skivvyskiv (Jan 24, 2019)

I fished mud lake. About 2" and it seemed like it was melting , the holes were growing pretty fast 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)

Finally got out today! Went out on ledge and managed to catch a nice golden rainbow trout, felt great to get out! First trout throw the ice too, released for someone else to enjoy. This was a great gift before Christmas to get on some ice, stay safe everyone and good luck out there!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Good day to apply a coat of Campy Dry to my Ice Armour Suit and hang it outside to dry


----------

